# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  بلاغ من وزارة الأوقاف والشؤون الإسلامية المغربية

## امير الصمت

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وباركته    * تعلن وزارة الأوقـــاف و الشؤون الإسلامية  المغربية  أنا غدا هو*   ** *يوم* **  * الأحد و كل يوم و أنتم طيبين .امين يارب*   **    :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## saidgsm2

ذكر بلاغ لوزارة الأوقاف و الشؤون الإسلامية أن أول أيام عيد الفطر السعيد في المغرب سيصادف يوم الاثنين 20 غشت. 
وذكر البلاغ أن نظار الأوقاف و المكلفين بمراقبة الأهلة تعذر عليهم رؤية هلال شهر شواال 1433 بعد مغرب السبت 29 رمضان 1433ه الموافق ل18 غشت 2012م، و بالتالي يكون شهر رمضان المبارك قد استوفى ثلاثين يوماً.
وكانت معظم الدول العربية و المجالس الإسلامية في أوروبا، قد أعلنت مساء الجمعة 17 غشت أن عيد الفطر في هذه البلدان سيكون يوم الأحد 19 غشت

----------

